# Left or Right (Colorado County bucks)



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

These two low fence studs have been coming in every morning. One is older, one is bigger. Which would you take out?









Lots of great game pics and kills on HuntingScout.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The older (on the right) one for sure.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Let the left grow to be old like the right! Right for sure!


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Whatever one comes in first!!! Like asking if u want Jennifer Aniston or Halle berry.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Which ever gives you the first chance. The every morning routine is about to be over and you may not see either one for a long time if again this year.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Which ever gives you the first chance. The every morning routine is about to be over and you may not see either one for a long time if again this year.


^^^^^You nailed it. I've had a stud coming in morning and evening since June and last weekend he disappeared along with every other mature buck I had been seeing almost as if a switch had been flipped(i'm in Colorado county too). Nothing but random dink sightings now..... 
Hopefully this will not be the case with the bucks posted. Good luck and post pics if you get one of them down........ Nice bucks.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston hands down... and the one on the right.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Left came in! New PB! 150 3/8


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Way to go. Heck of a shot too. Guess u got Jennifer Aniston lol


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice buck ,what about J.A. did ya see her?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bad ask deer ,good hunting !


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice buck. Congrats


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Nice article about my kill!

http://www.lsonews.com/texas-deer-season-underway-big-bucks-falling/


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

nice kill and write up. So you were in Austin county or Colorado County? We hunt close to Weimar in Colorado County.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Columbus area*



NOFNSUZIES said:


> ^^^^^You nailed it. I've had a stud coming in morning and evening since June and last weekend he disappeared along with every other mature buck I had been seeing almost as if a switch had been flipped(i'm in Colorado county too). Nothing but random dink sightings now.....
> Hopefully this will not be the case with the bucks posted. Good luck and post pics if you get one of them down........ Nice bucks.


Watched a bruiser make a scrape while two nice young 8's were at the feeder on Thursday. Rut is kicking in. That bachelor group busted up in 2 days time. Wish I could hit where I aim at 60 yds. Would have given it a try. Next 2-3 weeks will be crazy around Columbus.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations on a beautiful buck. You could not have gone wrong with either deer.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------

